# Silver Membership



## dr gonzo (Oct 8, 2011)

Hey just wondering when you get your silver membership?


----------



## dr gonzo (Oct 8, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Can't remember now, maybe a years membership & 500 posts maybe. Maybe 6 months, summit like that anyhoo.


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

250 posts and 3months


----------



## dr gonzo (Oct 8, 2011)

cheers m8


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

lolik said:


> 250 posts and 3months


I think a certain number of rep points as well, there is a post on it in the About UK-M News section I believe.


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

dr gonzo said:


> cheers m8


I have the power to give it to you now if you don't want to wait..? Click the star on the bottom left of this post and say something nice :stuart:


----------



## dr gonzo (Oct 8, 2011)

SouthPaw said:


> I have the power to give it to you now if you don't want to wait..? Click the star on the bottom left of this post and say something nice :stuart:


 haha :thumb:


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

lolik said:


> 250 posts and 3months


Fukin hell i am going mental for a whole 5 seocnds i was trying to kill that fukin virtual insect at the bottom of your footer!!!


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> Fukin hell i am going mental for a whole 5 seocnds i was trying to kill that fukin virtual insect at the bottom of your footer!!!


yeah my five year old just when to get kitchen roll to kill it pmsl


----------

